
Predictions for Apple in 2012 - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/predictions_for_apple_in_2012/
======
Tyrant505
Pretty good list. I'm still not convinced of the fabrication costs in the
high-res ipad3 to be justified. Perhaps more ppi but not as high as iphone4
till costs come down.

